# Height Of Hand Woodworking Benches Disputed



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

The debate about how tall one should make their workbench has been in progress since we moved from using actual knee-high benches to the more "modern" higher bench. Many are of the belief that benches used for hand tool work have to be low, due to the nature of the work. As much as I respect, admire and enjoy "Mr. Roy", I can't understand how the hell he can work at those short little things that fall somewhere between a coffee table and an end table. It's a wonder he doesn't walk like Quasimodo from all that stooping. If I did it, I'd wouldn't be able to stand upright for a week.
I found a complete leg vise at a flea market a couple of years ago. The seller said she didn't really know what it was for (she thought maybe saddle work  but if I was interested I could have it for $15. (I was and DID). One of my axioms is that "Life often interferes with LIVING", so the leg vise has sat in the shadows since then, unused but certainly not forgotten.
Long story shortened, there was a move about two months ago. The process of building a new workbench has begun and will incorporate the hardware from the antique. (The entire vise cannot be used in this design, but I will keep the original jaws) The feature of this vise I want to point out is that it is a full 36" high. It was NOT a wainwright's vise, which would be above the top of the bench. The original bolt holes for securing the vise to the main bench are too close to the top. The bench to which it was attached was therefore three feet tall.
In reading the chapter on the Ruobo Bench in "the Workbench Book", the maker of that bench says that his bench is taller than many others, but he finds when he planes, his legs and upper body do all the work. The user of the Shaker Bench in the same book says that leg vise, at 32 1/2" high is a few inches too short, so he sometimes has to pull up a stool to work on small items. It appears that shorter is not always "better" or even historically accurate when it come to hand tool woodworking. (I have to wonder how many legs have been cut down due to moisture wicking up into them and causing rot…..?
I don't know that there is a "real" answer to the question. I DO know that the original vise was 36", and at 6' tall, it works for me, so the new bench will be 36". I know I will appreciate not having to curl myself into a human question mark to use the bench.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Whatever works for each person is up to them. All I know is that at 5'9", my first workbench was too short at 35-1/2". Built my current bench at 38" and am much happier.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have always found that to your ring finger, backbreakingly low for a bench where work is to be done. I have always said build it to suit yourself, it is after all, your bench.

My thought is my TS is 36.5" tall on it's rolling base. I really like that height EXACTLY on a workbench with those wheel sets that can roll, or be completely withdrawn. Like these.

I can roll the bench around, and use it as additional on, or off feed for the TS, support for the TS, and if you get smart and witty you can set a Drill press, Band Saw, and other tools that height to support long, awkward work pieces.

IF you think you want to do some hand cut Dovetails, that bench will break your back, but you can place a Moxon vise, or worktable (mini bench) on top of the bench, and bring the work to whatever height you want it to be.

The rule book belongs to you, as you are the only one who needs to be happy with your shop. Anyone says otherwise, you know what giving a raspberry is, right…... Pfffttttttt at em.

Live well, have fun, and make things.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I was typing when Jay posted. Case in point right there. I am 6' 2" and have a shorter bench than he does, to each there own. I'm pretty sure The Schwarz started all that ring finger BS. I worked at his bench one weekend, and it darn near broke my back. Trying to cut DT's they were so far away from my eyes, I could barely see my lines.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I would say build them to fit the user. When you clamp something in the face vise for edge planning, it most likely isn't going to be the same height off the floor as your bench top but that doesn't prevent one from planning away. Or how about when you are smoothing something like a box or drawer, it is surely going to be higher that the bench top. For the times when I need to get my face closer to the work, I found that a bench top bench is good or I sit in my chair at the bench. Works.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

This is an interesting question. The standard height for workbenches and power tools in general has been set at 36". It may be ok for some, but certainly not for everyone. If a bench is within an inch or 2 of being the right height, people "adjust" to that height even though it is not the ideal height. When building a new bench, it is difficult to know what the right height should be for a comfortable working height. Obviously once the bench is built, it is "set in stone". A change in the bench height is not something that can be easily done without a lot of work. That is why I say most people will just "adjust" to the bench height, whatever it be and live with it. Only when a new bench is in the works, can you decide the best height. You may have to live with your bench for many years, and if it is not at a comfortable working height, your back may suffer. I have thought about this for a long time and have come up with an adjustable height workbench that has a 12" range of adjustment; from 30-3/4" to 42-1/4". It was designed to be movable on casters and had to be strong and stable to withstand the punishment given to benches. The design uses 2 scissors jacks tied together and activated with a cordless drill. There are many details and parts that need to be machined, so it may not be a candidate for a DIY project. I wanted to actually build this bench for my own use, but now at 84, I doubt that I will be able to. If anyone is interested, I have a complete set of drawings that I can post, once I figure out how to do it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Build to suit. I have a bench that is a large assembly table and suffices as an outfeed table. If I were a big hand tool user with lots of planing I'd probably build it a bit lower. Do whatever works best for you.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Whatever works for each person is up to them. All I know is that at 5 9", my first workbench was too short at 35-1/2". Built my current bench at 38" and am much happier.
> 
> - JayT


Thats the height Paul Sellers recommends after his research. I made mine about 34" for dimensioning by hand, but now wish it was taller, so making some leg extensions with hanger bolts to raise it to 38.


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Depending on the type of work I am doing, I need a variety of work bench heights. I often find myself on a place that is 42" to 48" high for close up detailed work and sometimes I need my projects low and use a different location at around 24". My big workbench is higher than what most people might use if they have only one bench.

The answer is only correct for each user and type of work and projects they are doing.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> I was typing when Jay posted. Case in point right there. I am 6 2" and have a shorter bench than he does, to each there own. I m pretty sure The Schwarz started all that ring finger BS. I worked at his bench one weekend, and it darn near broke my back. Trying to cut DT s they were so far away from my eyes, I could barely see my lines.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I'm pretty sure Chris says "disobey me". Not exactly one to get caught up on an exact number or hard rules. He might give a recommendation or his opinion but rarely (if ever) more than that.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

BTW, Paul Sellers shows that if you are finding it hard to plane on a taller bench and putting in too much effort, your plane is not sharp. Interesting video to watch on this topic here:


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It all depends how you work. For me a 36" bench would be way too tall. If you take 6" board and flip it on edge to plane an edge. The work surface would be 42" high, that would be too high for me to plane comfortably. I'm 6"0", and I built my bench at 32" and it is just right for hand planing. It is a tad low for dovetailing, I built a Moxon vise, and that makes it perfect. Everyone should build the bench that suits the way they work, one advantage of a tall bench is that if don't like it you can always make shorter.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I think JayT says it best. What ever works for you is the right height for your bench. I am 6'-5", and do more power tool work. My bench is at 36.5", and is way to short for me as good hand tool bench.
Due to shop space I needed my bench to double as an outfeed/assembly table too. And this height works for me, for this purpose. I can do finish sanding and assembly work for hours with out back pain. 
When it comes to hand tool work, it sucks. lol. 
I have intended to build this little benchtop bench to help out with the hand tool work. 
I plan on a version of the 2008 link, but just found the 2014 version, so I added it too. 
And on the subject of how tall it should be. I have not worked that out yet, but I bet it would be in the neighborhood of 8" to 10" tall. Now that would give me an overall height of 44" to 46" tall. 
Since I do more power tool work. My hand tool jobs tend to be little detail stuff. such as setting hinges into a box, or some sort of small inlay work. For a 8' roubio style bench, maybe that's a bit tall even for me. but still, I bet I would build that at around 40" or 42" tall for my height. 
My jet 16X42 lathe is on 4" blocks, and my drill press is on a 6" tall platform. 
At 6'-5", I got to make things fit me. lol. I think the only correct answer is to make your world fit you.

https://www.finewoodworking.com/2008/03/21/a-benchtop-bench
https://www.finewoodworking.com/2014/10/21/mini-workbench-makes-detail-work-easier


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I think my hand tool bench is ~34" high. I'm 5'10. I find the bench slightly too high when hand planing and a bit too low when using a chisel. I have a moxon vise for sawing dovetails which helps immensely. I'm not sure that there is one good height for a bench!


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

I like the ability to change my work height too. My bench is the same height as my table saw… 36 inches. I've built a moxon that i can easily move to different benches in my shop. It is another 6 inches and I also have a few risers that are another 4 inches or more. I use different heights for different tasks but I am finding that with handcutting dovetails and some hand planing the higher the work surface the better for me. Not all handplaning though, jointing, and thickness planing is better for me at a lower level. Smoothing seems to work great on small or medium size boards at a higher level. Whatever works for you and keeps your back and body from aching and your eyes from straining.
jon










Picture of my moxon set on my tablesaw/assembly table with the 4 inch risers. Also shows a level change in my shop floor that easily lets me step down and bring the work surface another 8 inches taller.
Not great for everything but perfect for dovetails for me.










Here is the moxon on my bench without the risers.










and here is the bench without the moxon or risers.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

The bench under construction will have the leg vise at the front left and an end vise on the right end. For edge planing, the leg vise and a board jack (or dead man" will hold the edge at the desired height. There will be an auxiliary, portable twin screw vise for dove tails and the like. The TS vise being clamped to the bench top or held between dogs will bring it up to a nice height. I like the idea of having it made this way, so it can be quickly attached when needed and stored away when not in use.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 12, 2018)

A couple of months ago I rebuilt my primary bench to incorporate an old Wilton bench vise and a DIY tail vise, and in the process raised the work surface from 34" to 38". I find it more comfortable for virtually any task. I also raised my tablesaw to the same height. FWIW, I'm 6'2" tall.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Vindication! Project #226 in "The Boy Mechanic", Volume 1, 1913 (By Popular Mechanics) is a workbench. The very first item in the list of wooden parts required "4 legs, 3 X 3 X 36". The accompanying drawings show the bench height at a full 36 inches.
We can all probably agree that in 1913 MOST home woodworking was done with hand tools. (Yes, some folks did power some tools with a line shaft system and a "hit and miss" engine, but they're a topic for another thread) Here is one of the leading early "DIY" books giving instructions for making a three foot high workbench.
In the meanwhile, my most recent bench, adapted from the Bernard E. Jones "Practical Woodworker", stands 36" high. One thing for sure, MY BACK appreciates the bench being at this height! Power for planing comes from the legs and upper body. No more backaches from crouching over one of those short benches.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm 6'1" and made my bench 35". My previous bench was 37" and I always felt it was just a bit too high for me to comfortably plane for long periods. I had to use my arms more than I wanted and my body less than I should. Dropping the 2" worked out great for me.

As stated by several others, whatever works best for you is the right height. If you aren't sure, start on the high side. It's pretty easy to saw an inch or two off the legs later if you decide you need to.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

At the suggestion of my wife, I do most of my woodcarving on our sturdy dining room table which is 31" high.

The question is, "What are you doing on the workbench?" Planing a piece of wood in a vise? Assembling a box with dovetail joints? In my case I'm clamping a flat board on which I'm carving a relief design. I'm pushing a gouge into that wood and removing a chip at a time. If I were doing a task that requires close visual control, I might want the work surface to be higher. It really doesn't matter what the original dimensions of the vise were.

My opinion . . .


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

My table saw is 34.5" off the floor, my workbench is 34", the right side of the table saw extension is up against a 18' long wall bench, exactly the same height as the table saw so it adds 2' to the table saw side support, the tablesaw outfeed is centered on a distant doorway. The workbench is not far from my table saw, but if I want I can break down a 4 X 8 sheet or rip a 16' long board on the table saw without any interference. 34" bench height is perfect for my less than 6' frame.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not sure that there is one perfect size. My hand tool bench is 34"; which is to my wrist height. This is great for chiseling and layout, slightly too high for planing and way too low for sawing. I get around the sawing by using a Moxon vise.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Aaaaannnnddd….

Then there's the Noden Adjust-A-Bench where you can make it just about any height you want any time you want:

http://www.adjustabench.com/about.asp

For about 450 smackers you can build your own, or you can buy the whole thing.

I'm in the "one size doesn't fit all" camp. I've spent too much time with my 6'2" frame bent over a too short bench to think that.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

> Aaaaannnnddd….
> 
> Then there s the Noden Adjust-A-Bench where you can make it just about any height you want any time you want:
> 
> ...


Lol, that would work well for power tool use but I think that the base would be too flimsy and lightweight to make it a good hand tool bench. If I had unlimited space I'd have a separate bench for every hand tool use.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Have you seen that actual bench in person? I have, and it might not be a 1 ton solid wood bench with 6×6 legs, but I would NEVER call it "flimsy and lightweight".


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

There is nothing to dispute. The height of a workbench is to suit the persons' preference. No one can dictate how high a bench should be for someone else.

On a similar note, what is the ideal height of a machine tool, like a lathe or table saw? Stationary floor model power tools appear to be set at a specific height, but that height may not be optimum for all. This may be an area where safety may depend on an optimum height. Power tools can be raised to suit, but lowering it is not usually possible. I wonder how a 6'-3" and a 5'-6" person would adjust to a table saw?


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Just to clarify a bit, the original point was that we've been led to believe that ALL vintage workbenches made for use during the hand tool only era were built lower than those of today. Ostensibly, this was due to the "need" (?) for "downward pressure" while using hand tools.
This explanation came into question when I was able to purchase a complete leg vise, circa 1900, made to bolt separately to a workbench, the jaw of which is 36 inches high. NOTE: This is not a carriage maker's vise, as the bolt holes are too near the top, indicating that the vise was level with and not protruding above the vise. Since the original post, plenty of evidence and references have surfaced which prove a variety of workbench heights have always existed.
As stated in Landis' book "One must either adapt the workbench to themselves, or themselves to the workbench." Paul Sellers himself says that low workbenches are not NECESSARY for hand tool work. Only sharp edged tools.
Building my current workbench at the 36' height, based on the leg vise, I can only say that at 6'. my back has appreciated the higher work surface.

BTW, the table of my bandsaw sits rather higher than I would like. Looks like I may have to make my own stand and use the one that came with it for something else.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

This is what i have found:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/replies/531446

Now, if you are planing a thick board with a wooden plane while wearing slippers, it will be different then planing a thin board with a metal plane while wearing safety shoes with thick sole.

If it is to high, you can always walk on a grating while planing.

I have built my workbench according to Paul Sellers recommendation.


----------

